Ask HN: Which tools do you use at your startup? - pyeu
======
ErikVandeWater
I would recommend Streak CRM - fairly cheap and organizes our emails in a way
that helps us focus on the right parts of our funnel. Flexible enough to act
as analytics when combined with Excel and some manual counting.

------
xstartup
Kubernets, Gitlab, Slack, Bitbucket, Intercom, VSCode for private repo. We had
started with JIRA, Trello etc.. and tens of other different services like
Asana. Now, it has reduced to this.

------
joojia
the right tools

